# Victor Bike... any info?



## Double Clutch

I have a Victor bike that was my father's and my grandfather's. We believe that it must be from around 1910-1920. It has or had wooden wheels and interesting fenders. I would like to restore it but it may be too far gone. Does anyone have anything similar or any information about this make. Any info is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Antique Archaeology

*Victor bike*

Hey. I will give you 100.00 for the front fender...M


----------



## pelletman

Victor in Chicopee MA made bikes from 1883 to 1899 or so and then went out of business.  Another company took their name and built bikes in NY at least in the 20's.  The one you have is the later one.  Probably not worth restoring if it is for the money, if you do it it will be for the sentimental value, which is probably worth it.


----------



## dave the wave

*restore it*

I say restore it.spray it with WD-40 and see if there is any pinstripes.then try to get the front fork off,to see if there's any paint on the neck.the front fender is rare because Indian bicycles had that style fender and other bicycle brands.It be a easy resto.only a few parts to nickel and the rest paint.value of the bike?about $300.good luck.


----------



## walter branche

*front fender*

i will buy the front fender if its for sale ,let me know wbranche@cfl.rr.com, thanks pb


----------



## mre straightbar

hell i need the front fender too highest bidder?


----------



## mre straightbar

and ill give you one to replace it


----------



## kunzog

Put my name in the hat for the front fender too!


----------



## walter branche

*how much for the fender 250.00??*

if you are going to sell the fender i will offer 250.00 let me know ,,thanks walter branche   wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## mre straightbar

and a replacement fender!


----------



## balloontirecruiser

Someone did the back wheel a favor  I wonder how that happened... I suppose they must eventually get brittle over time. Neat bike.


----------



## redline1968

how about trades for the fender or whole bike?  or a paint job?


----------

